# Ideas please - simple wooden craft item for children



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Each year the museum where I'm voluntary curator runs a series of six craft mornings for children during July and August. Last year I provided just one of the many activities; I prepared 'kits' from planed 4" x 1" that the children could assemble. Under my close supervision, they hammered nails through the pre-drilled holes & were soon the proud owners of their little bird nest box that they were able to paint with acrylics.

The venture was a massive success. The word got around the town & folks were queuing before opening time to claim a 'golden ticket' that entitled them to one of the limited number of bird boxes. I ended up preparing over fifty kits which was nowhere near enough to satisfy everyone.

What I'm getting around to is asking for ideas for a simple wooden item that will, this year, take less preparation time and wood, and yet give the young participants enough to do so they think they've achieved something. Over to you!


----------



## Gareth00 (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve at Woodworking for Mere Mortals does lots of really good fun builds appropriate for kids.

http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/2011/02/10-cent-labyrinth-challenge.html

Have a look at this one or one of his many others.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Stuart. Personally I think the birdhouses are hard to beat as a project for kids. My only suggestion would be something pre-cut that they could just paint. We did a lot of that when our grandkids were smaller at Christmas. I stack cut a selection of ornaments and they painted them. How about something like wind chimes? Those are nice summer projects and simple to make with some dowels or cutouts, string and a piece of wood to hang them from.

This is a nice idea to get the youngsters interested in crafts and I admire you for actively making this possible for them. Good work.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once made a kit to build a bird feeder to be assembled by a blind teen. (with help). I think bird feeders make a better project than a bird house. Bird feeders will keep the child's interest in the wild creatures every time they fill it with food and then watching the birds feed throughout the year rather than just in the spring nesting time when a bird house is active.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A great idea anda great deal of thought and efforet for our future generations I really admire you on this one well done Stewart.Alistair


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I glad I asked the question! In just a couple of hours I have already got some great ideas to follow up - 'food for thought'. Thanks very much folks!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Stewart, what a wonderful thing you do.

Hmmm, wood project with less wood. Not a lot to work with, but something that takes less of your time.

I also like the idea of bird feeders. We so enjoy ours, and the grandkids have helped fill them all year long. The gift that keeps on giving.

Looking a the Google, I had a couple of ideas. Not all wood, but more recycle oriented.
http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/backyard-bird-feeder-672532/

http://www.thegreenconnoisseur.com/blog/2009/05/eco-friendly-fun-with-the-kids-how-to-create-a-recycled-bird-feeder/

http://weblogs.dailypress.com/features/gardening/diggin-in/2010/12/recycle_a_milk_jug_into_a_bird_1.html

http://www.frutasdelmundo.inriodulce.com/birdfeeders.html

http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/home-hanging-bird-feeder-oregano-by-joepapendick-on-etsy-921108

http://parenting.slides.kaboose.com/324-top-ten-winter-family-activities/6

Or something like that,
Steve


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Stewart -

Since you're from across the pond, you may not have the issues we have in the colonies when it comes to making toys, etc, for kids.

Thanks to our overprotective consumer product safety laws, many of us are very leery about making toys that would be sold (or even given) to kids. In theory, we would each need to send our products to a test facility to ensure that our finishes, etc don't contain any toxics which could harm the rug rats. Since these tests can cost in the hundreds (or thousands) of dollars, it becomes cost prohibitive for any but the biggest toymakers to do this.

I don't have any direct experience with this, but know of several pro (and amatuer) woodworkers who have quit making kids toys because of the potential liability.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

How about a small planter box? It's just a box that can be nailed together, and the kids can use it to grow plants, or use it as a storage container. I have seen some that had a clear acrylic window so you can see the roots of the plant too.

Some type of board game might work too. Maybe something simple like a tic tac toe set?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bird feeders and squirrel (do you have squirrels?) feeders are always a big hit. I applaud your efforts with the kids. The birdhouses were obviously a big success. Perhaps you could recruit someone to help you make the parts?


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

What about the Theodore The tug Toat concept?
Out to 2×4 cut it in to a pointed boat shape.
Glue blocks, cylinder (chimeys) and poles on it and paint.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

trinket box


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

A bug box. Similar to the one depicted here: http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/pilgrimpeddler/1114630/eeeew___-_4in_wood___wire-mesh__screen__bug_box__for_boys___-__6_00/handmade/children_s/toys/other


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

While I slept, ideas kept coming in; what a marvellous community is Lumberjocks! Thanks all. I'll weigh these up & do some 'dummy runs' over the next weeks.

Stewart


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Another idea Stuart: A WISHING WELL PLANTER.

This is a project I did as a cub scout. It was for my mother and she kept it for many years with a vine plant in it. It looked great and I was very proud of it.

Very easy for a young child to make, providing you can find suitable cans or plastic containers for the well part. The wooden parts are very easily cut and can even be stack cut. Holes for the fasteners could be pre-drilled.

The sizes mentioned are just based on my memory so you would have to make a drawing to get pleasing proportions.

WISHING WELL PLANTER PARTS:

1. (1)-1/2lb coffee can or comparable
2, (2)- 1/2" sq. X 5" long wood posts (to support the roof) and cut to the appropriate roof angles at top end.

3. (2) 3-1/2" X 2- 1/2" X 1/4" thick wooden roof pieces.
4. 1/8" diameter brown soft twine.

Directions.

1. Wrap the twine around the can, the posts, and the roof pieces to cover the entire outside surfaces. Fasten the ends with hot glue or something else that works.

2. Screw the posts opposite each other against the inside wall of the can. Make sure the angles on the top end of the posts are in the correct orientation.

3. Attach the roof pieces to the posts and you're done!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Great ideas all! What about small wooden signs/labels on stakes that the kids can write the names of plants they grow from seed? The head could be made from pieces of lattice or paint stir stick.

I do think a bird or squirrel feeder is the best choice


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Stewart,

This Squirrel Feeder has been a favorite project of my children and grandchildren. Doesn't take much lumber and should fit a variety of skill levels.










Would make a nice compliment to your previous bird feeders. (stock photo from the internet).

Work Safe and have Fun. - Len


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

How about a bunch of random pieces of scrap wood that they could hot glue together into whatever they wanted? I just made an airplane with my 4 yr old like this and he loved it. They can even paint it how ever they want.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Building blocks in different lengths


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Simple toys, like this one, may interest kids. Also rubber band shooting pistols. (Glue a cloths pin on top of rear of barrel to hold, and then release, rubber band/projectile)


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

After much deliberation, I went for a simple (crude?) pencil box (or, more accurately, 120 of 'em, to be spread over six weeks.) First twenty in the queue get to knock in the eight nails and apply the decorations to taste. They're loving it!

Bottoms are from reclaimed softwood floorboarding and the rest is 1/4" mdf (more than two 8' x 4' sheets of the stuff!) 840 components cut, and 960 holes drilled! Oh yes, the lid comprises two pieces stuck together with double sided tape. Simple!


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

You might check with your local Home Depot as most of them offer a kid's workshop once a month with simple projects.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*You might get some ideas from this...*


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

120 sets! Yes, you were committed to this project. And it looks like they let their creativity run with it! It must be fun watching a bunch of kids get excited about making stuff. Good for you for letting them in on the fun.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

We all had a great time at the six craft mornings, even though the heavens opened during our final session & the awning I was working under nearly collapsed under the weight of water!

What's more, even with, maybe, 10,000 hammer blows from kids, some as young as three, not a single hit to my fingers!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Good work!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like it was a great time Stewart.


----------

